# OPUS X overrated!!



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm sorry guys, but I have to say that OPUS X is sooooooooo overrated. Everyone was saying how great these are and I tell ya...it was not all that. I can honestly say that a $3 Padron Londres was better. 

Forgive me if I have offended all the OPUS whores out there.:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

EJWells said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I have to say that OPUS X is sooooooooo overrated. Everyone was saying how great these are and I tell ya...it was not all that. I can honestly say that a $3 Padron Londres was better.
> 
> Forgive me if I have offended all the OPUS whores out there.:tu


well, duhhhhhhh:ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

There are many that think the same as you.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

I understand that everyones palate is different. I just figured I would share my thoughts and start a good conversation.:ss


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Not being a Fuente fan, I am hesitant to shell out for an OpX. I'm afraid it won't live up to the hype when there are so many cigars out there that won't cost me my firstborn.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

That's exactly my point Ambien. I was very dissapointed.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Try a Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 1. They're getting harder to find but I think these are what Fuente wanted to make when they thought of OpusX. They make the OpusX look like a bunch of wannabe's.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

At MSRP, and with some age (1+ years), I like 'em... 

Yes, they're overhyped.

Yes, they can be a little bit 'green' when they're fresh out of the box.

And, yes, they have some AMAZING trading power, so I'll continue to sit on mine!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have pretty much the same opinion as you. Granted I have only smoked a few of the vitolas, and none of them had the extended age that some people prefer for these. I really enjoyed a XXX when I first began my descent down the slope. I smoked another at MMH 1.0, and I put it down halfway. Maybe it is a matter of the evolution of my palate, but I just don't like them much now. Anejos are a whole nother story.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got one sitting in my humidor. Albeit I wish it turned into one of the Hemmingway Between the Lines, those cigars truly intrigue me.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

send me what you have. :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

It seems that the OpX and GOF are simply fabulous marketing ploys. Like Bose, who claims to have the best audio in the world, sells because of their marketing, not their quality.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't tell me that! I had one gifted to me (thanks field) that I have been sitting on! Plus, the Anejo and 858 are just fricking awesome. I figured the O would be the [email protected]#

I still look forward to it though. AND, I do know where you guys are coming from because I felt totally let down by the PAM 64.

We'll see. I am getting closer to smoking it. Love to hear all the opinions though.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

clampdown said:


> send me what you have. :tu


:r:tpd: I'm sitting on a couple boxes and can't wait to bust one out next year. The aged ones I've had were stellar. Definitely to each his own...


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

The last post i agree with. Anejo is a totally different animal.


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

Blasphemy !!!!
You like what you like. I ended up being really disappointed in the famous Nic 3000 that everyone recommended on here, but there alot cheaper and a "little" easier to get a hold of.
Personnaly really like the opus X, but will say now I won't pay a penny more then $15 for a stick, thankfully my B&M sells them for $10 each.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Funny! I don't think I have ever seen 12 members in a thread! Way to get the monkies going!!!!!

I guess the only thing you could title something better would be "Cigars Suck!"


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I suppose I should really wait to throw my :2 in till I've tried them. No one around here sells them, so it's a little more difficult to snag just one to try. Which may be a good thing if I get hooked... :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Opus are great smokes, but not worth the price tag IMO. If it came down to it I'd rather have an Anejo 9 times out of 10.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I occasionally start little fires with these and I happen to like them.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Hova...am I still invited to the NYC Herf after starting this thread?:ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

This may just be the first one of these I have been in on live, but the numbers tell a story.

21 views and 20 replies.

Good stuff. Feel free to tell me to put a sock in it, but it is entertaining!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I like 'em. I would smoke one with a fox, and I would smoke one in a box....well, you get it. I still prefer a Hemmingway, though.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I am putting the RP Edge back and pulling out the OpusX. What better time to smoke my first one.

I just wish it wasn't with the Patriots taking it to the Chargers. Anyone check for cameras on the sideline?:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that they are great smokes but I can think of a crap load of smokes that are actually worth what you pay for them.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*No doubt about it, you guys must be right about them shit ass Opus-X Cigars. Being the nice BOTL that I am, I'll take all of them lousy Opus-X off your hands, all that you have, and I do mean all, at MSRP or so!!! Just PM me and we can discuss details! In addition, just to show how helpful I can be, I'll even take all of them crappy Anejo Sharks that you may have laying around:tu

Johnny*


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Opus X have great trading value, do not forget that! There are those who really REALLY enjoy them! :tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

The Maiden OpusX is lit. Toasted up right nice! 

To be continued...............


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> It seems that the OpX and GOF are simply fabulous marketing ploys. Like Bose, who claims to have the best audio in the world, sells because of their marketing, not their quality.


Slight bit off topic here, but Bose is such a great analogy.

No highs, no lows, must be Bose.
BOSE= buy other sound equipment
boxes only sound extra
etc. etc.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *No doubt about it, you guys must be right about them shit ass Opus-X Cigars. Being the nice BOTL that I am, I'll take all of them lousy Opus-X off your hands, all that you have, and I do mean all, at MSRP or so!!! Just PM me and we can discuss details! In addition, just to show how helpful I can be, I'll even take all of them crappy Anejo Sharks that you may have laying around:tu
> 
> Johnny*


:tpd: Johnny I would concur with you. I still remember my first Opus X and will always hold a space in my Humi for them.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, while I love the premise of the thread, I love this cigar. Wow!:ss

As far as the $15+ class of cigar goes the Cohiba Black is the only one that I would take over this one.

It simply kicks the PAM64 in the tooshy. Add to that I am a total Maduro whore and I still think this is a GREAT smoke.

Construction, burn, taste. All of it is just great. I would never drop $20 for one, but I would have no problem paying $15 for one. 

Field, bless you for giving me one! 

I still have the last 1/3rd to go and I am a big fan. I do think the Anejo is far better though and the 858 is pretty close to that. 

Bottom line, this was the best Nat I have had.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah have one sitting for a special day, I'm a maddy fan but like pretty much every Fuente I've smoked. Hope its worth the 13 I paid. :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Over-rated? Hell yes. How could it not be with as much hype as surrounds it?

Great cigar still? Hell yes.


----------



## jsteel508 (May 19, 2006)

I am in the same boat. At first I liked the Opus but know don't enjoy them much. Had a few and loved em at first. I am not sure if hype was what contributed to the first enjoyment or what. Then I smoked a few more and just figured they were to young but since then I have smoked two origanal release (very excited but ended up let down) and just smoked one Friday that I have been sitting on for two years. Not a bad cigar I just think my tastes have changed. I really think I will trade off the rest that I have. Traded off about 15 of them last month. Guess the rest will have to go for something new.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll tell you know what I think of them if I ever get around to smoking the 'XXX' that has been sitting in my humi for ages now.
:tu:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I think that they are great smokes but I can think of a crap load of smokes that are actually worth what you pay for them.


:tpd:

I've got a bunch of them....purchased 2 of them and all of the rest have been gifted. Makes the price just right.:ss

And yes, I enjoy them!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

CigarNation said:


> Try a Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 1. They're getting harder to find but I think these are what Fuente wanted to make when they thought of OpusX. They make the OpusX look like a bunch of wannabe's.


First off...the OpusX is an overrated cigar, however, a lot of people REALLY like them (for a reason I have yet to discover for myself...they do get a little better after a year or so...and though do come in a hell of a lot a cool sizes)...
...and Second...CigarNation...I have Small Batch #1s and Small Batch #2s...Teehee...They are everything that the Fuentes could only hope to someday achieve with sheer balance of full flavors that the LG line provides...


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I had 1 opus x and wasnt that impressed. I had a CAO italia later that night and enjoyed that smoke more tbh.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I think that the Opus line appears overrated to those who pay >$20.00 for a cigar with an MSRP<$10.00.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Litto Gomez also makes an excellent Dominican Puro which is slightly cheaper and I enjoy much more. Opus X are still great cigars but IMO it's not worth the hunt.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been saying that... and posting that for the 2 years i've been on this site. ITS ALL MARKETING.
Hopefully pepin garcia and pete johnson will change all that!
At least i don't have to buy some absolutely self indulgent cd pkg... to get a couple of their best smokes.
The whole opus x thing is absurd! In my opinion the only worthwhile cigars from Fuente is the Hemmingway.

Think about it.

-stax


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

I'll take any overrated Opus anyone wants to get rid of. I am fortunate to be able to find them at MSRP usually at a local shop. When purchased at MSRP, they are NOT over priced. They are hard to find for a reason. Many love them, me included.

So, please everyone continue to believe they are over hyped and over priced. We true Opus whores appreciate that reduction in competition for a limited resource. 

Oh, and just to show that different people have different tastes, I've never had a Rocky Patel that didn't taste like ass.


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

Deriffe said:


> I'll take any overrated Opus anyone wants to get rid of. I am fortunate to be able to find them at MSRP usually at a local shop. When purchased at MSRP, they are NOT over priced. They are hard to find for a reason. Many love them, me included.
> 
> So, please everyone continue to believe they are over hyped and over priced. We true Opus whores appreciate that reduction in competition for a limited resource.
> 
> Oh, and just to show that different people have different tastes, I've never had a Rocky Patel that didn't taste like ass.


believe me... i've stayed out of your way for years.- Tell me what do you find so special about the Opus?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I personally love the OpusX
As for you preferring a Padron Londres....there nice too (I just picked up a box of them from someone on CS whose name escapes me right now.

Jose, you need to try an aged Opus.
They are truly a different animal.

I like OpusX and have smoked new ones and found them to be "exhilarating"

Just my :2

B


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'v learned that allready with everything in life, alot of times If I don't like somthing it's because I don't like it, it dose not mean it's no good.
I hate to eat beets but others love it. just my 2 :2


----------



## SMOKESTACK (Oct 8, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> I'v learned that allready with everything in life, alot of times If I don't like somthing it's because I don't like it, it dose not mean it's no good.
> I hate to eat beets but others love it. just my 2 :2


I WORSHIP YOUR QUOTE!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not over rated but just different.

They are good cigars if you like that taste. Freshies are tough smokes because they are usually damp and moist.

But, aged Opus are excellent.

However I would not go crazy trying to buy them. in my book they are just a mediocore cigar.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Opus are great smokes, but not worth the price tag IMO. If it came down to it I'd rather have an Anejo 9 times out of 10.


I hate great smokes that ain't worth the price tag...But, then again, I think a lot of cigars are that way...:sb


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

EJWells said:


> The last post i agree with. Anejo is a totally different animal.


That's my feeling as well. Also, once I realized what I could buy in Cuban Cigars for the price of even msrp in Opus, I was finished, although I still like to have them for gifting and trading.

The thing I despise about Opus X is it's uncanny ability to make people greedy and gouge people looking for them to try for the first time.

I love gifting them and seeing them gifted.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I like Opus X's with some age on them. They are not nearly as good when they are fresh.

I prefer the Opus X over the GOF, but, I have only had 1 GOF so it really isn't a fair comparison.

I would love to partake in an unbanded cigar blind taste test with an Opus mixed in the group to see which unlabeled cigar I like best. Who knows, part of liking it may be in the head:sl


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive got a couple resting in the humi waiting on their day. May have to break one out on my bday and see how it will smoke by then it will only have about a month and a half of age on it.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

through trading i've aquired a lot of opus. trading and selling these has allowed me to get boxes of what i'm looking for. there has to be something to the cigar if so many people are still looking for their first one years after the original release. i'm still trying to build a collection fo 4 singles of each kind (it's a fun hobby).

as for the cigar itself. i think it's a great cigar when you find them at MSRP. i'm not willing to pay above that, i can walk into tampa sweethearts and talk to arturo fuente jr and buy opus and anejos at a limit of two per day if they have them (which they usually have something). i enjoy both opus and anejos but the maduro hemmi's always call my name. lately a lot of the pepin products have been calling my name also but some of them cost me the same as the opus i get my hands on. collecting rarer release cigars is a hobby that i find enjoyable. 


it's funny that i've never really seen a thread about the 20$+ stogies that padron comes out with. they are good but i also don't think they are worth the price tag.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

there aren't too many sticks that I'd pay 20+ dollars for.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Me and one of my friends used to give these to each other on bdayz, I have smoked maybe 3, have 3 of different sizes in the humi now with almost a year or more on them.
I can't really remember the taste, all I know is that the last one I had(perfection #5 5x38 or42 someone here knows) knock me on my ass and it had a year on it.
So I guess I go with overated cause I can pick a few C.A.O.'s and Gurkhas I'd rather smoke.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ive smoked many domestic cigars and most of them arent nearly as complex as OpusX..Most cigars NC are good fo r those smoking now but Opus needs at least 3 yrs before they smoke good.When they are fresh, they are spicy and harsh and they wont stay lit but when you get some age on them, they are to die for..I smoked a 5yr aged perf X i think it was and it was very good...If your new to cigars and want something to smoke now, then Opus isnt for you..Padrons are..I find that Padron Anniversary cigars smoke good young but dont age worth a crap.So smoke your Padrons now and save the Opus for later, You wont regret it..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

When people are willing to dish out this much for a box of Sharks.. even Anejos may be overrated. Quarterly and bi-annual releases will keep the prices high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170148016076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

khubli said:


> When people are willing to dish out this much for a box of Sharks.. even Anejos may be overrated. Quarterly and bi-annual releases will keep the prices high.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170148016076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


wow and to think i just picked up a sealed box of 04's at around half the price. that is just nonsense!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

After awhile at these Prices... Fuente's will be sold on a commodities market.

$50+ for BTL? absurd.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-FUENTE-HEMING...ryZ11672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

if i wouldn't feel guilty about it i could make a small fortune on ebay.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I really enjoy the OPUS X ... but only when I get them as MSRP. They are a quality smoke at $10 - $15 - when you can get them. :ss

Gotta save the higher expense purchases for "forbidden fruit." :dr


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

khubli said:


> After awhile at these Prices... Fuente's will be sold on a commodities market.
> 
> $50+ for BTL? absurd.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/8-FUENTE-HEMING...ryZ11672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Very absurd especially since BTL's are all show and no go.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

After a few years, I think they're pretty good cigars, even showing some complexity. Young, however, they're just harsh and not enjoyable to me.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

The few I have smoked (the others in my humi have to wait their turn :ss) were excellent, perhaps also because I bought them at MSRP. Not a simple cigar to pinpoint.

But I do agree with the others that the Anejos are the ones to shoot for :dr


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I have one sitting in the humi now. Waiting to get a little age on it, which seems to be what they need to become a good smoke.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in the process of giving my first and only OpusX A LOT of age..


I hope that aging the stick will make it that much better. :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

darkfusion said:


> I have one sitting in the humi now. Waiting to get a little age on it, which seems to be what they need to become a good smoke.


:tpd:.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I smoked one a few weeks back and really liked it; perfect construction, consistient flavor, stayed lite and seemed complex. I am a bit of a newb so I migh not have known that it was bad...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> There are many that think the same as you.


and i am one of them =]


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't want to try an Opus X for fear that I will love it! :ss


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Not over rated but just different.
> 
> They are good cigars if you like that taste. Freshies are tough smokes because they are usually damp and moist.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I keep a lot of them for the trading value. As for smoking, there are too many lower priced (and high priced) cigars that I like a lot better. I have even had them with age on them (2+ years). Granted, they were better than fresh, but still not fantastic. When it comes to super-premiums, I much prefer the Davidoffs. No fancy packaging, no gaudy band, and good right out of the box. I feel the same about the Tatuaje's (when I am in the mood for a heavy cigar).


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I smoked one a few weeks back and really liked it; perfect construction, consistient flavor, stayed lite and seemed complex. I am a bit of a newb so I migh not have known that it was bad...


all that matters is if it tasted good to you, it's never bad if it's good for you. kinda like pizza and sex. even slightly bad it's still pretty good.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Overrated? If you look at Top25Cigar, a source I find very credible they do not have Opus X in the top 25 not even close as I recall. As for other sources I would have to say that Fuente has done an excellent job marking their brand and it has worked out well for them.

Over priced? They get what the market will bear. They are a limited production cigar and for the most part people are willing to pay a high price to get them. Of course some people pay a high price because that is what matters to them. like a $75,000 watch. It will never out perform a cheap Timex, but to some that is not the point. 

Personally I enjoy smoking them. The $10 - 15 price point is reasonable and would readily pay that. I have seen them at that price occasionally in B&Ms but the on line prices, when available are much higher.

They are much better with some age. With a year or two on them they are much smoother and the complexity of the smoke comes out.

Of course this is all a matter of taste and opinion. There are many expensive paintings that confound me as to why they cost so much. There are also some created by local artists that can be had for a reasonable price and are something to behold. 

So as with all things in life, do what makes you happy!


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

wow...I really am impressed with all of the replies from the gorillas out there! I must say that I possibly might have a different opinion if I had smoked a well-aged one.

:tu


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

EJWells said:


> wow...I really am impressed with all of the replies from the gorillas out there! I must say that I possibly might have a different opinion if I had smoked a well-aged one.
> 
> :tu


Generally speaking, I have found that Opus have required a year in my cooler to smoke perfectly. That being said, last years batch was very smoke worthy right off the truck and that has not been the norm to me.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

EJWells said:


> wow...I really am impressed with all of the replies from the gorillas out there! I must say that I possibly might have a different opinion if I had smoked a well-aged one.
> 
> :tu


This topic has been covered prolly 10 times on CS and the comments have always been the same..I think your opinion would be different..


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Opus X are definitely overrated. They are very good Dominican cigars but its really about supply and demand that affects these cigars. I've smoked a petite lancero and thought it was very good. All aspects about the cigar were top notch. But since retailers charge over MSRP it really isn't worth the price.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

They are very overated. Like has been said here, they are GREAT cigars, and worth every penny of the MSRP IMHO. Retailers overcharge, and Fuente won't even attempt to keep up with demand. 


They are the Tickle-Me-Elmo of the cigar world.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Tripp said:


> They are the Tickle-Me-Elmo of the cigar world.


Fan-FREAKIN-tastic analogy! RG for you!

BTW, if you get bored at work, ebay 'Opus X' some time... it's pretty damn amazing!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Fan-FREAKIN-tastic analogy! RG for you!
> 
> BTW, if you get bored at work, ebay 'Opus X' some time... it's pretty damn amazing!


I've done that.

It says like "10 Opus X bands" and their is a disclaimer that says "The tobacco is for display only and not to be consumed". :r


----------

